# VBulletin.com got jacked!



## Francisco (Nov 18, 2013)

Pulled from http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-announcements/vbulletin-announcements_aa/4007195-important-message-regarding-your-account



> This is an important message about your account.
> 
> We take your security and privacy very seriously. Very recently, our security team discovered sophisticated attacks on our network, involving the illegal access of forum user information, possibly including your password. Our investigation currently indicates that the attackers accessed customer IDs and encrypted passwords on our systems. We have taken the precaution of resetting your account password. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused but felt that it was necessary to help protect you and your account.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, the last version of VBulletin I could stand was 3.8.x. Their 4.x stuff was a mess.


----------



## drmike (Nov 18, 2013)

So was vBulletin's own instance of vBulletin compromised? Oy!


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 18, 2013)

vBulletin is denying there is a 0-day vulnerability

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/11/vbulletin-breach-prompts-password-reset/


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Pulled from http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-announcements/vbulletin-announcements_aa/4007195-important-message-regarding-your-accountI'll be honest, the last version of VBulletin I could stand was 3.8.x. Their 4.x stuff was a mess.


+ 1 to that. Since v4 it became cms-ish and what not.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 18, 2013)

Another nail in the coffin for traditional western forums. I don't want to see things go the "login with Facebook or go away" route, but I've never been a fan of those phpbb/vbulletin monstrosities.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 18, 2013)

marlencrabapple said:


> Another nail in the coffin for traditional western forums. I don't want to see things go the "login with Facebook or go away" route, but I've never been a fan of those phpbb/vbulletin monstrosities.


"traditional western forums" - nice 

In a lot of cases, login wouldn't matter.  I don't follow VB but I ran IPB for a while and there were periodic vulnerabilities, none of which IIRC involved logins.

I do find IPB to have a better system, though their CMS is very complex and a very steep learning curve (though lots of power/flexibility, which I doubt most users need/want) and I didn't care for Nexus.  But the underlying board code was pretty good from a design/admin/user point of view.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 18, 2013)

raindog308 said:


> "traditional western forums" - nice
> 
> In a lot of cases, login wouldn't matter.  I don't follow VB but I ran IPB for a while and there were periodic vulnerabilities, none of which IIRC involved logins.
> 
> I do find IPB to have a better system, though their CMS is very complex and a very steep learning curve (though lots of power/flexibility, which I doubt most users need/want) and I didn't care for Nexus.  But the underlying board code was pretty good from a design/admin/user point of view.


I've got a love/hate relationship with IPB. I didn't really shop around, and was offered a license for cheap from a LET member and just sort of went with it. If I was re-starting vpsBoard today and knew it'd take off, I'd have highly considered other options as well.


----------



## peterw (Nov 19, 2013)

marlencrabapple said:


> Another nail in the coffin for traditional western forums. I don't want to see things go the "login with Facebook or go away" route, but I've never been a fan of those phpbb/vbulletin monstrosities.


They are monstrosities because they stopped keeping it simple. A board is not a cms. You dunno need any fronpages, blogs for users, galleries. Is there any simple board software left?


----------



## sv01 (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> They are monstrosities because they stopped keeping it simple. A board is not a cms. You dunno need any fronpages, blogs for users, galleries. Is there any simple board software left?


jackpot!

just like what WordPress doing now  all in one


----------



## MannDude (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> Is there any simple board software left?


Sure, but not many I'd use.

Look at all the issues Vanilla had. There is that... err, I can't remember. The 'other one' that was being hyped up but it's still too early. It looks like Vanilla, but likely better. Just too early to adopt it.

I like keeping things simple to a degree, but also like having _basic_ and _modern_ features.


----------



## peterw (Nov 19, 2013)

sv01 said:


> just like what WordPress doing now  all in one


I moved away from bloated wordpress.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> I moved away from bloated wordpress.


Same!


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> They are monstrosities because they stopped keeping it simple. A board is not a cms. You dunno need any fronpages, blogs for users, galleries. Is there any simple board software left?


Seems like lots and lots of people want portals, CMSes, blogs, galleries, etc.  Just because you don't want a feature doesn't make it tragic bloat.


----------

